# pas d'accès aux options d'impression



## doc34 (1 Août 2009)

Bonjour, c'est mon premier post sur le forum et mon arrivée éblouie dans le monde Mac. Ceci étant dit, je suis dans l'incapacité d'accéder aux options d'impressions de ma Canon i560 et l'impression s'effectue avec des options par défaut que je ne peux pas modifier??? J'ai chargé le pilote via le CD Canon (Mac OS) Une idée ou faut-il que j'installe Windows Seven sur mon Mac pour retrouver le panneau de contrôle de mon imprimante?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## whereismymind (1 Août 2009)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacGé !$

Concernant ton imprimante, ça me paraît un peu étonnant de ne pas avoir accès au panneau de contrôle. Le mien, je l'obtiens dans la fenêtre d'impression (Pomme + P) et en cliquant sur Mise en Page, tu as tout le reste des fonctions de l'imprimante.


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2009)

Au cas ou, en faisant ce que dit whhèreismymind, tu obtient le panneau qui est ci-dessous, clique sur sue le carré bleu avec un triangle à droite du nom de l'imprimante pour dérouler les options avancées.


----------



## whereismymind (1 Août 2009)

Ca me paraissait évident, je ne sais pas si c'est nécessaire de le préciser


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2009)

Quand on le sait, c'est évident, mais quand on ne sait pas ...


----------



## whereismymind (1 Août 2009)

Disons qu'en général, ce genre de bouton est destiné à l'utilisateur donc faut avoir la curiosité de cliquer dessus


----------



## doc34 (1 Août 2009)

merci pour vos réponses, mais j'avais déjà testé vos idées  sans grand résultat....bizarre, bizarre!


----------



## whereismymind (2 Août 2009)

Sinon, essaie de passer par GutenPrint, tu auras peut être plus de chance. Mais quand même, c'est bizarre ton histoire !


----------

